
Literate Visualization: Theory, software and examples - jweir
https://github.com/gicentre/litvis
======
jweir
Introductory video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-yoLxnm95A&index=7&list=PL-...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-yoLxnm95A&index=7&list=PL-
cYi7I913S-VgTSUKWhrUkReM_vMNQxG&t=0s)

